# Aquarium club in my area?



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

I live in South western Pennsylvania does anyone know of any clubs around here?


----------



## jerrypunch (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.fishforum.com/aquarium-clubs-events/aquarium-club-my-area-21579/#post174813Federation of American Aquarium Societies

This should help.





jp


----------



## jesterns2 (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey thanks, it did help.


----------

